
GFA-BASIC 32 for Windows - vmorgulis
http://gfabasic32.blogspot.com/p/about.html
======
gnachman
Thanks for the trip down memory lane. GFA-Basic on the Atari ST was such a
step up from what preceded it. Hats off to the maintainer for keeping it going
all these years later!

~~~
vmorgulis
> ... GFA-Basic on the Atari ST was such a step up from what preceded it ...

And what followed too ;-)

I had less memory on my first PC.

